# Hotels in Makati



## ChicagoFred (Jun 11, 2015)

We're currently in Bacolod. We're scheduled to go Manila next week. The house that was offered to us by a friend is not longer available so we need to find a hotel. I was thinking Makati is best area for us. My nieces and nephew live QC but they can meet up with us. I need a hotel that has good Wi-fi for my 21 year old son, good A/C for me. My wife is a Filipina and fluent in Tagalog so we can usually do better if it was just me and my English only language skills. A hotel near casinos and museums would be ideal. Lastly we don't want to spend a fortune. Lastly does anyone know is the rail service between Makati and QC?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChicagoFred said:


> We're currently in Bacolod. We're scheduled to go Manila next week. The house that was offered to us by a friend is not longer available so we need to find a hotel. I was thinking Makati is best area for us. My nieces and nephew live QC but they can meet up with us. I need a hotel that has good Wi-fi for my 21 year old son, good A/C for me. My wife is a Filipina and fluent in Tagalog so we can usually do better if it was just me and my English only language skills. A hotel near casinos and museums would be ideal. Lastly we don't want to spend a fortune. Lastly does anyone know is the rail service between Makati and QC?


There are many hotels to choose from and in most cases you get what you pay for--especially here.

To fit what you are saying you need and if were me, I would stay at the Bayview Park Hotel on Roxas Blvd--Ermita Manila and not in Makati. Makati is far too expensive if not really needed to be there.

It is directly across the street from the US Embassy if needed and less than 10 minutes from Mall of Asia, a five minute ride or 15 minute walk to Robinsons Mall and a 5 minute walk to Rizal Park. 

Prices are very reasonable and it's a nice, clean, and very modern hotel. Food in the restaurant is passable. For better food, just walk directly behind the Bayview and eat at the Swagman Hotel. Food there is much better and a bit lower in cost.

Rail transportation I am unsure of as have never had need of it.


Enjoy Manila


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ChicagoFred said:


> We're currently in Bacolod. We're scheduled to go Manila next week. The house that was offered to us by a friend is not longer available so we need to find a hotel. I was thinking Makati is best area for us. My nieces and nephew live QC but they can meet up with us. I need a hotel that has good Wi-fi for my 21 year old son, good A/C for me. My wife is a Filipina and fluent in Tagalog so we can usually do better if it was just me and my English only language skills. A hotel near casinos and museums would be ideal. Lastly we don't want to spend a fortune. Lastly does anyone know is the rail service between Makati and QC?


Try using AGODA. I've used the site many times to search for and book locations in the PI & Thailand using my credit card. No Problems ever encountered. 

Click here for Makati Hotels and change the search settings based on your needs.
Makati Hotels

Rail Service - click on Passenger Information. 
http://www.lrta.gov.ph/#


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When we have to go to Manila, we stay at SoGo. They are all over and very reasonable, clean, & secure. I think most have Wifi, if not most malls are a Wifi hotspot anymore.

Fred


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi ChicagoFred,

For rail there is the MRT that runs from QC to Makati. It is utter chaos around peak times however useable in-between. It comes straight down EDSA. Be aware of pick-pockets, especially when it's crowded. The fares have just changed however to go from Makati to QC is only around PHP20.

Not sure how Makati is for casinos, though it does have a couple of museums and some decent sports bars.


----------



## ChicagoFred (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks. Good information. One other question does it have A/C?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had good results with Agoda and on some of the condo rental sites like villa renters, and others. Google condo or vacation rentals Makati and you'll find some good hook ups. One expat I know has a nice one few blocks from Burgos area, yet not in that mix, right next to a Best Western...large and great set up. If you get PM rights, I can put you in touch w/ him or another one next to Greenbelt and few blocks from Glorietta that is little older, but priced great, large and great location, rented out by an agency/friend I've done biz with, also priced right and that's one we've used most when there and want Makati at affordable rate.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ChicagoFred said:


> Thanks. Good information. One other question does it have A/C?


If you are referring to my post, Yes the SoGo's have AC. I neglected to mention.

Fred


----------



## AJHRPU (Jun 16, 2015)

AirBnB works fine in the Metro in case you'd prefer staying in an actual house/condo rather than a hotel room. Price wise usually cheaper than many hotels and as you can cook and do laundry, you end up saving on that too compared to staying in a hotel.


----------

